# Max and Ruby



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

Here is mommy and daddy of my new litter. 
From other pictures I think daddy is a satin? and mommy is an Ivory red eye.
correct me if wrong please. 
she just had her babies yesterday can't wait to get a look at them. Hear a few squeaks, not alot so thinking it may not be a huge litter or she has culled a few, really want to look but i don't want to risk upsetting her
not breeding professionally just for myself, first one and will probably be it for a while until I can get more room. Love my meecers! 
anyhoo here is a slideshow of mommy and daddy

Daddy Max

















Mommy Ruby
a little chunky here


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

They look REALLY tame!
I always look at babies on day 1 to do a quick count wait your moving and then on day 2 I do a proper lift them move them and count!
On day 2-3 I start to handle 2wice a day


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks lovely.  Max is a Fawn Satin. Mom is... is she satin? I can't see on the pictures. If she is satin, she is Ivory (= PEW Satin), if she is not satin, she is PEW.


----------



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

she isn't a satin, funny because they are both light and some of the babies look dark...will be interesting to see how they turn out, they are pretty tame, I love my sweeties and interact with them regularly, I have a little play thing that I put together and put mommy in while I hold babies, maybe later I will see how she acts when I hold them with her on me. I have read so many horror stories about mice being spooked and eating their babies, I don't want to do anything to spook her, but she knows me pretty well I hope enough to trust that I won't hurt them. 
a question, the males that are of this litter will they be able to be housed together since they are litter mates? tried looking to see if I could tell difference yet and I can't yet, will look t those pics of sexing them maybe I can tell a little better


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

If she isn't satin, then she isn't Ivory.  She is just PEW (Pink-Eyed White).
I don't think you should worry about spooking her. It doesn't happen often. It's like plane crashes and why people get scared of flying. You only hear of it when it the accident happens, you don't hear about it every time it goes the right way. Your mouse knows you, and she can likely smell when you've been handling her babies, so handling them with her around shouldn't be a problem.
About housing the males together, it should be fine as well. I even merge males from different litters. Of course you have to be prepared, in case they start fighting. But usually they won't start fighting unless you take one out, put him with a female, then put him back with the other boys. Also, you should be able to sex them easily in a few days. Girls will have obvious nipples.


----------



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

thank you  I love holding them I just feel like I am messing her nest up everytime, I swear if my moms spirit came back it would be in Ruby because she is such a clean freak and always tidys up when I put her back in, I even take the wheel off 
(someone said I shouldn't leave it attached that she would run more than take care of her babies, but I don't see that happening so I may leave it attached) 
and put it on so she can get some exercise and instead of running in it she places bedding and stuff she wants out of her cage...lol cracks me up. so I empty and reattach it for her silly girl.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

How far apart are the bars in that tank?


----------



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

they are about a 1/2 inch apart, I will be either installing a wire mesh around the bars or moving to a tank when they are about two weeks old, think the wire mesh would be easier on them so I don't have to move them, but not sure yet what I should do, just don't want any escapees before two weeks age  
I thought the cage would be fine but was my first litter and didn't realize exactly how tiny they were...lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A 10 or 5.5 gallon plexiglas tank is cheap, easy to clean, and I think mousies feel more comfortable in something more enclosed.
Tanks usually sell for ten or fifteen bucks, a lid is another seven or eight bucks.


----------



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

I have tanks, think it would be better to move them in that? just have to wait until they are old enough


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

They are old enough now  You'll have to clean the wire cage eventually anyways. Best do it & switch before they get older. Another reason being you don't want to be chasing babies around tubes when/if they are in the popcorn stage!

Just setup a tank, sprinkle some of mom's old bedding around where you plan on placing the babies, & just pop them right in.


----------



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

I set one up, I attached a wheel to a tube to save floor space and i really don't like those wire wheels I have a level wedged and hotglued to sides and my girl loves hammocks so I put hers up and another by the level so when they do get to flea stage there is a catch all in case they decide to jump from level  I may attach a RUB to the top as well later, I do think she likes the tank better, she lays out in open in tank but she didn't in the cage. I have a fan so it doesn't get too stuffy and hot in there, she is just fine with the change, here is a pic


----------

